# Coffee is good for many things - did you know that ??



## anivid (Sep 29, 2012)

Today the 29 of September is *International Coffee Day*.
You think coffee is next to poison ??
Not at all, it contains anti-oxydants and is good for your skin in more than one way - also, according to the above reference, it can make bald men hairy 

So, hurry up, enjoy a cuppa


----------



## Allegra (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy Coffee Day! What would life be without coffee??


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Sep 29, 2012)

I have an allergy one cup makes me swell, two cups makes me look like the Elephant Man and three cups can see me off.


----------



## anivid (Sep 29, 2012)

AnyaKimlin said:


> I have an allergy one cup makes me swell, two cups makes me look like the Elephant Man and three cups can see me off.


 
Poor you 
Hopefully you have another stimulant in your life to look foreward to ? - like tea of some sort ??



Allegra said:


> ... What would life be without coffee??


 
Indeed 
So many things aren't good for us, like salt, and animal fat - when growing elder one has to take such things into consideration not to end up with coronary thrombosis and the likes.
Moderation being the keyword


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Sep 29, 2012)

It is the caffeine that is the issue so no tea either and chocolate in very small doses.  I do use hot water and lemon?


----------



## goldhawk (Sep 29, 2012)

anivid said:


> So many things aren't good for us, like salt, and animal fat...



There is no evidence that saturated fat (animal fat) is linked to heart disease. Salt, on the other hand,...


----------



## anivid (Sep 29, 2012)

deleted see next


----------



## anivid (Sep 29, 2012)

goldhawk said:


> There is no evidence that saturated fat (animal fat) is linked to heart disease. Salt, on the other hand,...


 
Whou, whou – what a postulate J
With all due respect, who says so ??


----------



## goldhawk (Sep 29, 2012)

anivid said:


> Whou, whou – what a postulate J
> With all due respect, who says so ??



http://www.draxe.com/the-truth-about-saturated-fat/

http://www.coconut-info.com/diet_and_disease.htm


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Sep 30, 2012)

anivid said:


> Today the 29 of September is *International Coffee Day*.
> You think coffee is next to poison ??
> Not at all, it contains anti-oxidants




The same thing with chocolate, actually. Chocolate on its own is not actually that bad for you. The problem comes from the use of milk fats and sweeteners. But to eat it unsweetened, or even just the properly prepared beans? Not bad at all.


Of course, the trouble that coffee has, has it naturally-caffeine. Plain and simple. Chocolate does as well, or at least a chemical similar, but in a far lesser amount.



Thing with salt, as mentioned above? It's an electrolyte. Among other things, electrolytes help regulate the heart. Too much, and well...you get the idea.


----------



## anivid (Sep 30, 2012)

AnyaKimlin said:


> ... I do use hot water and lemon?


 
In Ayurveda we call the boiled hot water for Ama Tea, that’s very good for rinsing up the feeding pipe J



Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> ...
> Of course, the trouble that coffee has, has it naturally-caffeine. ..


Even Caffeine can be usefull (see slides behind « International Coffee Day » J) 



Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> ... Among other things, electrolytes help regulate the heart. Too much, and well...you get the idea.


 
It among other things also helps e.g. arteries clotting together, and binding water in the tissues – matter in fact the iodized salt should be more O.K acc. to WHO/FAO’s recommandations.


----------



## anivid (Oct 1, 2012)

goldhawk said:


> http://www.draxe.com/the-truth-about-saturated-fat/
> 
> http://www.coconut-info.com/diet_and_disease.htm


 
*There will always be different opinions and « proofs » within the sciences, including direct contradictions, but going against major medical, heart-health, and governmental authorities **such as the* World Health Organization, the American Dietetic Association, the Dietitians of Canada, the British Dietetic Association, American Heart Association, the British Heart Foundation, the World Heart Federation, the British National Health Service, the United States Food and Drug Administration, and the European Food Safety Authority
*- **will normally not be considered good policy and laymen should be warned about doing so *


----------



## mosaix (Oct 1, 2012)

goldhawk said:


> http://www.draxe.com/the-truth-about-saturated-fat/
> 
> http://www.coconut-info.com/diet_and_disease.htm



I can't see any links to peer reviewed research in either of those sites. What I do see however is the use of quotation marks around such words as _evidence_ and _experts_ when the author disagrees with the evidence and expert - hardly the scientific approach.


----------



## coinspinner (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0446673919/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I don't know what happened!  Sorry about that, no coffee power picture of the figurine which our dear Nixie sent to me


----------



## K. Riehl (Oct 13, 2012)

I only use coffee to remove the corrosion on car batteries. I believe that by avoiding the coffee addiction I have  saved tens of thousands of dollars in my life. The same with golf.


----------



## anivid (Oct 14, 2012)

K. Riehl said:


> I only use coffee to remove the corrosion on car batteries. I believe that by avoiding the coffee addiction I have saved tens of thousands of dollars in my life. The same with golf.


 
Whou - and what did you use all those tens of thousands of dollars for then ??


----------



## Allegra (Oct 14, 2012)

anivid said:


> Whou - and what did you use all those tens of thousands of dollars for then ??


 
Since I don't smoke, I guess I must have saved a lot of money for coffee.


----------



## anivid (Oct 14, 2012)

Allegra said:


> Since I don't smoke, I guess I must have saved a lot of money for coffee.


 
Me too - but I'm afraid I used the saving on books instead 
As they say: everybody got at least one addiction


----------



## RJM Corbet (Dec 1, 2012)

anivid said:


>


 
It's the best drug in the morning ...


----------

